# AZ Games Workshop Store coming June!



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new to forums so go easy if I've put this in wrong spot but having just moved to Phoenix I can confirm a Games Workshop store is opening in Scottsdale AZ in June. Hopefully useful news for lots of table top gamers out there. I know I'm looking forward to it's arrival for promised vast selection, awesome terrain to use and meeting fellow gamers. This was confirmed by GW HQ.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

There already was one for a short time in Arizona Mills, way too close to an established independant in the area. I remember picking up bitz orders there...so quite some time ago, lol.

Glad to see we are getting another although I'm living in utah atm. Hopefully it means more people will be into the hobby if I ever make it back home.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

*AZ game stores*

I couldn't agree more! The more places promoting table top gaming the better and sounds like a location in Scottsdale is a better move than previous store. Be nice addition of terrain tables to existing mix, extra events and more choice for new and existing fans! 

Just to add, new stores opening in Denver and Orlando if that is useful to anyone.

Looking forward to a full selection of GW lines in one place for a change, Roll on the June opening.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

elpawlo said:


> I couldn't agree more! The more places promoting table top gaming the better and sounds like a location in Scottsdale is a better move than previous store. Be nice addition of terrain tables to existing mix, extra events and more choice for new and existing fans!
> 
> Just to add, new stores opening in Denver and Orlando if that is useful to anyone.
> 
> Looking forward to a full selection of GW lines in one place for a change, Roll on the June opening.


One more thing.......
Anybody know what this secret project GW is keeping under wraps to unveil end of May? GW staff all calling it THE GAMECHANGER. They say the very mention could get them fired. Damn shame we won't have a store till June cos that is one launch I want to go see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I can wait for June

Damn sorry guys, can't seem to add this on to above which is what I tried to do


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Grats to you all down in the Phoenix/Scotsdale area....Now if we could only get them to open one up in the n/w part of Arizona.....Having one in Havasu or Kingman would be much closer than having to run to Vegas for an independent......Still have yet to figure out why there's no GW or Bunker in Vegas either...Oh well one can hope...LOL


----------



## The Terraformer (Apr 18, 2011)

Grats Scottsdale, now if we could get one down south towards Tucson, that would be nifty. The gaming stores down here are the pits, in as close to a literal interpretation of the word as I can think of.

Seriously, there's a pox upon gaming stores, a curse that dictates that all stores have to be depressing dungeons, reeking of old food and BO, unfriendly staff and a strange vibe of "outsiders not allowed."

Maybe that's why they never last. I'd love to see some stores like a few I've seen in CA in the old days, where it's like a constant party going on and cheerful employees make eye contact and actually greet you.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, I've experienced some bad independents in my time also. Which is why GW in AZ will be great IMO. Once we have one GW store in AZ, surely the north and south will get stores too! Gotta show GW 'there's gold in them thar hills' and they will spread all over AZ!

FYI check this link, not sure if true but i sure hope it is......

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=13154


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL. I agree the vibe has got to be there. Wouldn't want to visit Tuscon stores based on your post Terraformer, sound pretty unfriendly. You never know a new store might head your way or maybe one will at least improve the smell for you. I know what it's like to be tarred with the stranger brush. At least people are friendly on here.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

From all of us in BC that's battlebunker never opened due to no lease being signed yet (It was spoused to be open month and a half ago) Screw yooouuuu for getting a store T_T we have nothing atm and the local Indy's are all hordes\warmachine fan boys!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to know more about this "big thing" at the end of May. This is the first I've heard about it.


----------

